# Euskera: Indurain



## Wedgetail

I would like to know what this surname and village name means in English please.


----------



## Alma_80

I think Indurain does not have a meaning, it's a proper noun.


----------



## aztlaniano

The famous Indurain is Miguel Indurain, who won five consecutive Tours de France, 1991 through '95.
It's a Basque name, I believe, not Spanish.
The town is in Nafarroa (Navarre), which is also the province that Miguel is from.


----------



## Agró

The suffix -ain comes from Latin -anus/-anius (related to, relative to). The first element usually refers to a person's name, unidentified here, as in most compounds following that pattern.

The whole stuff would be something like "a place/a property belonging to someone named Indur-"


----------



## Alanzell

"Nafarroa" is a basque word. We use Navarra in spanish.


----------



## Pinairun

More than 8% of villages in Navarre finish in -ain.


----------



## aztlaniano

Turns out the town has its own website. Says it's named after someone called "Endura", along the lines of Agró's comment.
Indurain pueblo del pirineo navarro  
Última actualización 15/7/2009 14:18 
Categoría  PUEBLOS DE ESPAÑA




NAVARRA 
Promotor  valencia 

Descripción
Indurain pueblo del pirineo navarro.Indurain es un pequeño pueblo Navarro situado en el valle de Izagaondoa. A 36 Km. de distacia de Pamplona.Historia Antigua villa de señorío. El nombre sugiere hipotéticamente una implantación fundiaria de cuño romano, en relación quizá con el *antropónimo* (a person's name)* Endura*, documentado en el siglo XI.. Existía en el lugar un 'monasteriolo' de Santa María cuyos propietarios lo dieron a la abadía de Leire (1604) junto con sus 'decanías' de Ezquince, Santa Cruz y Echazar.
http://pueblosespana.es/weblinks-singlelink.lid-12762.htm


----------



## Wedgetail

Thank you very much for your informative replies.


----------

